# How to buy into an overseas IPO?



## Sound (15 September 2013)

Hi guys, my first post on these forums at long last 

There's been talk lately of Twitter going down the IPO route, and I am wondering if anyone has any experience with that here - that is, if a foreign company (USA I'm guessing in this case) is issuing an IPO, what's the easiest/cheapest way for an Australian to get in on it?

The amount of money I would invest is probably not going to be that big (maybe a grand or two), so I'm curious as well whether that alone will make it prohibitive for me to do anything in this arena?

Thanks


----------

